# Is it worth taking children to Moscow?



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Good afternoon!
My husband and I are going for a trip to Moscow for 5 days in summer. We are planning to stop at the Hilton hotel.
But we argue about whether we should take our children with us.
We have a 5-year-old son and a 1-year-old daughter.
I have a question about safety and insurance. Will there be any problems with it?
Any advice on what is related to travelling with children is very important for us.
Thank you so much!


----------



## RuslanF (Mar 2, 2018)

Of course, you could visit more interesting places without children. But there should be no problem even if you take your children. You can go to city parks, a zoo, a terrarium.


----------



## Bobbyss (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello! My wife and I flew to Moscow in September. When you’ll apply for a visa, be sure to purchase insurance for all members of your family. If necessary, you can ask for help directly at your hotel.
Security tips can be found at moscovery.com/safety-and-health-in-moscow/. Here, without unnecessary advertising, you’ll find useful information for yourself. We travelled with a child too, and we did not have any problems at all.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Would there be any problems with their nutrition? Where can we buy baby food in Moscow?


----------



## Amynat (Mar 20, 2018)

Maya43 said:


> Would there be any problems with their nutrition? Where can we buy baby food in Moscow?


You can buy ready-to-eat baby food or dairy products in supermarkets. But the marking on them will be in Russian.


----------



## Ivyliin (Mar 20, 2018)

Large supermarkets in Moscow offer a wide range of baby food. But if you need something special (lactose-free), you can find it at the drugstore.


----------



## Emma33 (Mar 20, 2018)

There should be no problem at all with baby nutrition. At the hotel, you can warn at once that you have a baby and that you need food for her.


----------



## Emiliaana (Mar 20, 2018)

It would be better if you use a licensed taxi in order to move around the city with children. Install at once the mobile application with the map onto your mobile phone.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

What are the interesting places for the whole family in Moscow?


----------



## Amynat (Mar 20, 2018)

Maya43 said:


> What are the interesting places for the whole family in Moscow?


Maya43, it would be very interesting for you to visit the Planetarium, the Museum of Nomadic Culture and the Museum of Animation. We were in Moscow last summer, most of all we liked the InnoPark Children Museum.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Amynat said:


> Maya43, it would be very interesting for you to visit the Planetarium, the Museum of Nomadic Culture and the Museum of Animation. We were in Moscow last summer, most of all we liked the InnoPark Children Museum.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lucy_Lu (Apr 2, 2018)

There is a lot to see in Moscow! I've been to this city several times, but nevertheless, when I come here again I just barely have time to visit everything according to my route. A lot of useful reviews can be found at moscovery.com. All the sights of the city are well described here. In general, you should prepare well before travelling with children.


----------



## Bobbyss (Mar 20, 2018)

We took our child to the zoo in Moscow. It is big enough. We spent a whole day at the zoo and the child had a lot of good impressions. In the zoo, our family also had lunch in a café.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bobbyss said:


> We took our child to the zoo in Moscow. It is big enough. We spent a whole day at the zoo and the child had a lot of good impressions. In the zoo, our family also had lunch in a café.


Thank you, Bobbyss. I read some reviews about the zoo in Moscow. I have only doubts whether they’ll be able to see everything there. I just think that children will get tired very quickly in the zoo.


----------



## ZZara (Apr 2, 2018)

We liked the ethnographic park “Etnomir”. The houses of different peoples of the planet are reconstructed there. The children will enjoy the workshops that are held there. It's also good that you can take a carriage for your baby to this park.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Can we take a carriage to museums?


----------



## ZZara (Apr 2, 2018)

Maya43, I think there should not be any problems with that. If nothing else, you can leave your carriage in the wardrobe.


----------



## Bobbyss (Mar 20, 2018)

We mostly moved around the city with the carriage too. It’s so comfortable and our child did not get tired, and we also had all the necessary things with us.


----------



## Lucy_Lu (Apr 2, 2018)

I think your son will enjoy visiting the Museum of Soviet Arcade Machines and in the Technology Museum.


----------



## Maya43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you so much for your advice. It is very useful to us!


----------

